# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Фото перехвата наших самолетов

## Д.Срибный

На форуме Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums есть  интересный топик с фотографиями перехвата наших самолетов:
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...858&highlight=

----------


## Nazar

Да интересная ветка, на РуМоде вчера маленько пообсуждали
http://rumodelism.com/forum/read.php...0#reply_190109
Вот специально нашел одну батину фотографию, Атлантика 80е "Обложили демоны"
Cнималось со второго Ту-16 и с другой стороны творилось примерно то-же.

----------


## Snake

Вот ещё фото нашел по теме: 
(взято с http://www.postimees.ee/011006/esile...sed/220788.php )

----------


## AC

> Вот ещё фото нашел по теме: 
> (взято с http://www.postimees.ee/011006/esile...sed/220788.php )


Оригинал здесь (2 Мб):
http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photo...-0000X-104.jpg

----------


## AC

*Апрель 2007 г.* Самолет F-4 японских сил ПВО сопровождает наш самолет [Ту-142] вдоль границы Японии.
Фото: Николай ПЕТРОВ, Дальневосточное корреспондентское бюро ВГТРК, специально для газеты «Владивосток» 
http://i.vladnews.ru/f/400.40f8bbfba...50201f737a.jpg
Источник:
http://vladnews.ru/2128/Obshhestvo/S...cii_TOF_75_let

----------


## Foxhound

2 Snake , AC

Спасибо за фото перехвата "Моздока". Не так много фоток перехватов, сделанных в 90-е-2000-е гг.

----------


## Nazar

> 2 Snake , AC
> 
> Спасибо за фото перехвата "Моздока". Не так много фоток перехватов, сделанных в 90-е-2000-е гг.


Да и были это уже не перехваты в основном, а простое "дружеское" сопровождение :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Да и были это уже не перехваты в основном, а простое "дружеское" сопровождение


*Интересно, а появятся ли и как скоро в британских авиажурналах или в сети кадры вот этого недавнего перехвата?*

"Российские бомбардировщики Ту-95 [или Ту-142?], переоборудованные для разведывательных целей, были обнаружены у побережья Шотландии, где проходили учения британских ВМС. Как сообщает газета The Times, военное командование было вынуждено поднять в воздух два истребителя Tornado F3, которые в течение 20 минут летели рядом с российскими самолетами, пока они не покинули район учений. 
Газета не уточняет, когда именно произошел инцидент, отмечая, что два Ту-95 были замечены экранах радаров в районе Гебридских островов во время учений Neptune Warrior, проходивших с 22 апреля по 3 мая. Британские источники утверждают, что российские самолеты прилетели с базы в Мурманске. 
Пресс-секретарь британских ВВС Кит Уордлоу (Keith Wardlaw) отметил, что это первый случай появления самолетов-разведчиков из России у побережья Великобритании со времен окончания холодной войны. Между тем учения проводились в нейтральных водах, и у российских самолетов было такое же право находиться в этом районе, как и у британских...".
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/05/10/tu/
Оригинал статьи в "The Times":
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle1769420.ece

*Обращаюсь к тому, кто наткнётся на них первым: Вы уж, пожалуйста, сюда их запостите для всеобщего обозрения...* :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> *Интересно, а появятся ли и как скоро в британских авиажурналах или в сети кадры вот этого недавнего перехвата?*
> 
> [/B]


Кипеловские борты скорее всего, совсем не район Мурманска :Smile:  , в крайнее время редкий случай.
Интересно , а они окончание холодной войны , каким годом датируют, в 1992 году  Ту-16 последний раз в Северное море летали

----------


## AC

> Кипеловские борты скорее всего, совсем не район Мурманска...


Да, наверное с Кипелова...




> Интересно, а они окончание холодной войны, каким годом датируют, в 1992 году Ту-16 последний раз в Северное море летали


Ну, если у них медали за холодную войну дают служившим в 1945-91 гг., то, видимо, считают, что в 1992-м наступил "мир"...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Кипеловские борты скорее всего...


*Ye-s-s!!! Вот же они!!!*  :Eek:  
http://news.bbc.co.uk/nol/shared/spl...4276/img/1.jpg
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/...ds/6641999.stm

*Кипеловские... Это "Вологда" к ним залетала!!!*  :Smile:  
http://vologda18.narod.ru/foto/tu142_vologda2.jpg
http://vologda18.narod.ru/foto_tu142.html

*Теперь интересно, что за второй борт был?*  :Cool:   :Confused:

----------


## Анатолий

Несколько иллюстраций на заданную тему.

----------


## Nazar

> Несколько иллюстраций на заданную тему.


Извинитеб а именно Вы автор данных фото?

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

http://www.bellabs.ru/Fotab/HostileW...sF-102_01.html
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/printer_393.shtml
http://www.talkingproud.us/Military022804.html
http://www.escuadron69.net/v20/index...=187&Itemid=42
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VF-51
http://www.afa.org/magazine/Dec1999/1299rise.asp
Если погуглить, можно еще много чего найти.

----------


## Анатолий

Отвечая на вопрос Владимира Назарова.
Мне на 25-е был подарен фотоальбом. Формат фото А3, все фото глянцевые.
Даритель , на момент вручения альбома, полковник Николай Викторович Хватов. Товарищ моего отца.
С уважением,Анатолий

----------


## Анатолий

С уважением,  Анатолий

----------


## Анатолий

С уважением, Анатолий

----------


## Анатолий

С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Анатолий

Из этого альбома фото все.
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Nazar

Эта  фотография сделана отцом в Северном море в 80х , негатив имеется дома , снималось на бортовой АФА

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын

а из какого полка эта 77-ка?

----------


## Djoker

> а из какого полка эта 77-ка?


Вероятно, Бесовец...

----------


## Avia M

> Вероятно, Бесовец...


"33308"...

----------


## алтын

американцы говорят , что расстояние между Сушкой и ихним разведчиком было чуть ли не 5 футов (1,5 метра). И где?

----------


## OKA

> американцы говорят , что расстояние между Сушкой и ихним разведчиком было чуть ли не 5 футов (1,5 метра). И где?


Энергичное маневрирование  видится здесь)) 

"У страха глаза велики"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/flyvevaabne...3217700357307/

----------


## -=AMA=-

Это Ту-142.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## алтын

5 сентября 2017 у эстонских берегов бельгийскую смену встречали
https://twitter.com/BeAirForce/statu...73486805164032

----------


## OKA

Хорош! ))

 2016г. 



"A Tupolev 160 Blackjack in an image supplied by the French Ministry of Defense.

Two Spanish F-18 fighter jets were scrambled off the coast of Bilbao in late September after two Russian bombers triggered alarms from the Norwegian Arctic to the western edge of Europe."

https://elpais.com/elpais/2016/10/05...3.html?rel=mas

----------


## Djoker

> [01:39] Video Courtesy of 48th Fighter Wing
> U.S. Air Force F-15s from RAF Lakenheath, United Kingdom, intercept two Russian Navy SU-30 Flankers in international airspace near the Baltics, Nov. 23, 2017. The intercept was initiated because the Russian aircraft did not broadcast the appropriate codes required by air traffic control and had no flight plan on file. The U.S. Air Force deployed Airmen and aircraft from RAF Lakenheath to Šiauliai Air Base, Lithuania, for approximately four months to conduct the NATO peacetime air policing mission.





https://www.dvidshub.net/video/57872...licing-mission

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/BeAirForce/statu...26059735912450

----------


## Djoker

> *Российский Су-34 перехватили над Балтикой*
> 
> Истребители F-16 ВВС Дании, базирующиеся на литовской авиабазе Шяуляй, поднялись для перехвата российского Су-34 в контролируемом НАТО воздушном пространстве в Балтийском регионе. Об этом в пятницу, 26 января, сообщается на сайте Командования объединенных ВВС альянса. 
> 
> Накануне, 25 января, радиолокационные станции НАТО зафиксировали движение самолета, который не посылал сигнал транспондера, не выходил на связь с диспетчерами и не предоставлял план полета. Отмечается, что он следовал из континентальной части России в Калининград, его маршрут пролегал над международными водами вблизи воздушного пространства, которое контролирует НАТО. 
> 
> Для идентификации самолета в воздух были подняты два датских F-16. После завершения миссии они вернулись на место базирования.


https://lenta.ru/news/2018/01/26/samolet/









https://twitter.com/NATO/status/956896391351193600

----------


## Mig

"Я на тебя сяду! - Сказала голая ж0па ежу..."

----------


## Djoker

Ещё видео:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uWXXVfJ9UE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS6AHEpMmws
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OACGT-GYGo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEIEjZ9SI70
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHB9vJqWTMQ

----------


## stream

Перехват "Ориона" Су-27 над Черным морем
После демонстрации нарезки флот США выложил цельное видео.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip1_qw_1r5Y

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Перехват "Ориона" Су-27 над Черным морем


"07 синий".

----------


## Avia M

> "07 синий".


35206.

----------


## Djoker

https://theaviationist.com/?p=50247

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/flyvevaabne...90991250913283

----------


## Djoker

Взлетевшие с румынской авиабазы Mihail Kogalniceanu истребители Typhoon британских ВВС выполнили перехват российских Ан-26 и Бе-12 над Черным морем утром 25 августа 2018 года:







https://www.raf.mod.uk/news/articles...sian-response/

----------


## Djoker

https://ac.nato.int/archive/2018/new...irst-scramble-


Erster Schutzflug beim Verstärktem Air Policing Baltikum

----------


## Djoker

> *В США заявили о перехвате двух российских Ту-95 у берегов Аляски*
> 
> Два американских истребителя F-22 11 сентября сопровождали два российских Ту-95 к западу от побережья Аляски. Об этом говорится в сообщении Объединённого командования аэрокосмической обороны Северной Америки (NORAD).
> 
> Утверждается, что инцидент произошёл в 22:00 (05:00 мск 12 сентября), российские самолёты не нарушали воздушное пространство США или Канады.



https://life.ru/t/новости/1151674/v_...ieghov_aliaski

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/military_aircraft?z=p...5111774_552535

----------


## Djoker

> Today (20/09/2018) RAF Typhoon fighter Aircraft from RAF Lossiemouth were scrambled to intercept two Russian Long Range Blackjack bombers and escort them whilst in the UK area of interest.



Illegal parameters

----------


## Djoker

Current News

----------


## Djoker

> 21 сентября российский истребитель Су-27 создал предпосылки к аварии в воздухе, сблизившись на опасное расстояние с военно-транспортным самолетом Ан-26



https://www.facebook.com/navy.mil.go...35936556609614

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall-104764077_109454
Eurofighter stellen Einsatzbereitschaft erneut unter Beweis

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/BeAirForce/statu...73897603399680


https://twitter.com/BeAirForce/statu...72118094376960

----------


## Red307

> https://www.facebook.com/navy.mil.go...35936556609614


А в этом случае кто кого "перехватил"?

----------


## FLOGGER

Он его :Smile:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## GThomson

> 


провокативно.
если над Северным морем бритовский "Тайфун" так на форсаже дунет перед Ту-160 - у него одна спарка движков и заглохнет...
и теперь имеют право.

----------


## leha-lp

> провокативно.
> если над Северным морем бритовский "Тайфун" так на форсаже дунет перед Ту-160 - у него одна спарка движков и заглохнет...
> и теперь имеют право.


В каком месте провакативно. Курс не пересекал, развернулся от самолета. Дистанция, интервал безопасные. Не нарушил ни одного пункта соглашения по недопущению инциндентов  в воздухе и конвенции. Плюс вы не знаете действия самолета разведчика, курс полета относительно гос. границы, расстояние от гос. границы и маневры совершенные до этого. Выводы делаете странные, на основе кусочка видео...

----------


## Nazar

> провокативно.
> если над Северным морем бритовский "Тайфун" так на форсаже дунет перед Ту-160 - у него одна спарка движков и заглохнет...
> и теперь имеют право.


Что за бред? Главное про право ляпнуть..))

----------


## Djoker

> *Немецкие истребители перехватили четыре российских самолета над Балтийским морем*
> 
> 22 ноября 2018, Эмари, Эстония - немецкие Eurofighter, дежурившие с миссией НАТО по патрулированию воздушного пространства стран Балтии, три раза вылетал с авиабазы ​​Эмари в Эстонии в среду, 21 ноября 2018 года, для перехвата четырех российских военных самолетов над Балтийским морем.
> *
> Радиолокаторы НАТО подняли сигнал о вылете самолета из Калининграда возле литовского побережья в 8:30 по местному времени. Поскольку самолет не подал план полета, два Eurofighter'а поднялись в небо и через час провели визуальную идентификацию российского самолета Ан-26. Второй трек был поднят примерно в 10:30, и Eurofighter вылетел для сопровождения российского истребителя МиГ-29, летящего недалеко от воздушного пространства НАТО. Позже в тот же день радары союзников засекли еще два следа самолета, покидающих материк России. Два Eurofighter'а начали выполнять визуальную идентификацию двух российских стратегических транспортных самолетов Ил-76, которые не представили план полета. После того, как истребители НАТО были встречены в небе, российские самолеты продолжали свой полет в Калининград. Все российские самолеты перемещались в международном воздушном пространстве. Перехваты, проводимые НАТО, были рутинной и предупредительной мерой.


https://ac.nato.int/archive/2018/ger...the-baltic-sea

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/BeAirForce/statu...18874032738310

----------


## Djoker

Перехват F/A-18 ВВС Финляндии двух российских Су-27  в международном воздушном пространстве над Финским заливом в четверг 24 января около 11:30 утра. Воздушное пространство Финляндии не было нарушено. 









https://twitter.com/FinnishAirForce/...09790173331458
https://twitter.com/FinnishAirForce/...13636580835328

----------


## L39aero

В пути к новому дому.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Новости канадских ВВС встречаются здесь :

https://twitter.com/rcaf_arc

----------


## Avia M

В Сети обсуждают видео жесткого перехвата Су-27 самолета НАТО...

https://ria.ru/20190131/1550188301.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-27 ВКС России оттеснил истребитель НАТО.

----------


## Red307

> Су-27 ВКС России оттеснил истребитель НАТО.


Пост перед вашим о том же самом.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Я в курсе - в моём сообщении сделан скриншот видео. А сообщение без текста - не сохраняется.

----------


## Red307

> Я в курсе - в моём сообщении сделан скриншот. А совсем бес текста - сообщение не сохраняется.


Вот текст (попалось в сети):




> Я уже рассказывал, как охраняют наших "больших" наши "маленькие". В большинстве случаев всё сопровождение иностранными истребителями наших воздушных судов проходит в рамках деловой этики и высокого профессионализма. Но иногда случается, что коллеги борзеют и забивают хуец на правила писанные и неписанные. Тогда начинается разговор "без галстуков". Максимально доходчиво и эффективно.
> Настоящий файтер обязан быть берсеркером, дерущимся без правил за свой двор, район, город и страну. За "большого", которого ему дали под опеку. Он должен быть бесстрашным и отчаянным Воином. Защитником, готовым положить жизнь за други своя. Потому что так надо. Потому что так правильно. Именно таким воином, как на этом видео. Тут вся суть нашего менталитета в 41 секунде. Это видео наглядно показывает, что нашим синегрудым абсолютно поху* страна, количество, качество, цвет кожи, пол, флаг и прочее любого персонажа, если он приху*л.
> Все получат пизд*.
> Пизд*.
> Получат.
> Все.
> Какую бы цену нам ни пришлось за это заплатить.
> Да, будут жалобы, протесты, ноты, ковры. Возможно, военлёта даже уволят или сольют, если "случай получил слишком большой общественный резонанс", но на видео вы видите настоящего файтера. Истребителя с большей буквы. Воина.
> Будь таким же!
> ...

----------


## Nazar

> Вот текст (попалось в сети):


Да это не совсем трезвый блоггер файтер-бомбер писал...

----------


## Red307

> Да это не совсем трезвый блоггер файтер-бомбер писал...


Бодренько так написал. Патриотично))

----------


## OKA

> В Сети обсуждают видео жесткого перехвата Су-27 самолета НАТО...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190131/1550188301.h...medium=desktop


На утюбе :

----------


## OTTO

Какой всё таки камуфляж на наших свистках суперский...

----------


## Djoker

10:38

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" Перехват цели истребителем Су-27 над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря "

----------


## Djoker

Истребители Eurofighter Typhoon ВВС Германии, развернутые на авиабазе Эмари, Эстония, в рамках миссии НАТО по патрулированию воздушного пространства стран Балтии, 11 марта выполнили сопровождение нескольких самолетов ВВС Российской Федерации, обнаруженных близ границ НАТО в международных водах.


https://www.facebook.com/NATO.AIRCOM...88239997901481

----------


## ZHeN

в калиниградской области теперь Су-35С ?

----------


## L39aero

Нет, почему сопровождение обязательно должно быть оттуда

----------


## Nazar

> в калиниградской области теперь Су-35С ?


Бесовской борт скорее всего.

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/Team_Luftwaffe/s...75120179630080

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker

https://theaviationist.com/2019/03/2...s-off-iceland/

----------


## OKA

> https://theaviationist.com/2019/03/2...s-off-iceland/





> " В Исландии сообщили о случае приближения к воздушному пространству страны двух российских противолодочных самолетов Ту-142.
> 
>       Для сопровождения этих самолетов в воздух были подняты два истребителя ВВС Италии, которые находились в Исландии для участия в учениях, сообщает издание Icelandreview.
> 
> Вложение 91467
> https://www.icelandreview.com/news/r...-near-iceland/
> 
>      Исландская сторона отмечает, что российские самолеты не нарушали исландское воздушное пространство. В МИД Исландии подчеркнули, что сопровождение российских самолетов было проведено в полном соответствии с правилами НАТО.
>      Ту-142 - дальний самолёт противолодочной обороны, один из самых больших в мире. Предназначен для борьбы с подводными лодками вероятного противника, создания и контроля в течение продолжительного времени противолодочных рубежей большой протяжённости. "
> ...


Наверное тот самый случай ))

----------


## cemichael

18 марта было сопровождение. В данных exif есть и координаты места в момент съемки ( http://maps.google.com/?q=62.8083222...73530555555555 ), снимали на iPhone X.

----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvjcZByHAli

----------


## OKA

))

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3264123.html

----------


## L39aero

Во время этого полета, к этим 24кам не подлетел только ленивый, там и Веги, и поляки на ф-16 были и шведы на гриппенах.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/forsvaretdk/stat...21953781444608

----------


## KURYER

Перехват  :Smile:  by Robert L. Lawson

----------


## Djoker

> Image of a Russian Ilyushin Il-22 Bizon and a SU-27 Flanker aircraft, flying along the Baltic coast on the 14/05/2019. 
> 
> Royal Air Force Typhoons deployed in Estonia have scrambled twice in two days to intercept Russian aircraft flying along the Baltic coast, their first scrambles since taking over the NATO Baltic Air Policing mission in the country.
> 
> On Tuesday 14 May Typhoon jets launched a Quick Reaction Alert (QRA) scramble out of Ämari Air Base in response to two Russian SU-27 Flanker fighter aircraft and one IL-22 aircraft that were flying along the Baltic coast heading towards Kaliningrad.
> On Wednesday 15 May Typhoon once again launched from Ämari to intercept another two SU-27 aircraft and an IL20 and escorted the formation towards Russia.
> 
> These are the first QRA scrambles since the RAF took over the NATO Baltic Air Policing mission from the German Air Force last month. Both were conducted in a safe and professional manner throughout.


Current News

----------


## Djoker

> NORAD fighters intercepted Russian bombers+fighters entering Alaskan ADIZ May 20. 2x Tu-95s were intercepted by 2x F-22s; a second group of 2x Tu-95+2x Su-35 was intercepted later by 2 more F-22’s; NORAD E-3 provided overall surveillance. The aircraft remained in int'l airspace



https://twitter.com/NORADCommand/sta...31709400788992

----------


## Djoker

> Two pairs of F-22 fighter jets, each with an E-3 intercepted Tu-95 bombers Su-35 fighter jets entering the Alaskan ADIZ May 21. The bombers entered the ADIZ and were intercepted by two F-22s, exited and then re-entered the Alaskan ADIZ accompanied by two Su-35 fighter jets.






https://twitter.com/NORADCommand/sta...76314025172993

----------


## KURYER

Испания заступила в «Балтик эйр полисинг». Первый перехват.

----------


## Djoker

> Finnish Air Force F/A-18 Hornet on QRA was scrambled to identify Russian Antonov An-12 and Antonov An-72 transport aircraft in international airspace above the Gulf of Finland on Monday 27 May after 11 am. The airspace of Finland was not violated.






https://twitter.com/FinnishAirForce/...65931842441217

----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker

> Image of a Russian transport aircraft (Antonov AN-24) and RAF Typhoon flying along the Baltic coast on 10/06/2019. 
> 
> Royal Air Force (RAF) Typhoon fighter jets based at Ämari Air Base in Estonia launched on Monday 10 June to intercept two Russian transport aircraft that were flying close to Estonian airspace.


Current News

----------


## Djoker

> *NEWS RELEASE
> 
>                                                                                         17th June 2019
> 
> RAF Typhoons scramble to intercept Russian fighters as part of Baltic Air Policing Mission*
> 
> 
> Royal Air Force (RAF) Typhoon fighter jets based at Ämari Air Base in Estonia were scrambled twice over the weekend (14-15 June) to intercept Russian fighter aircraft. 
> 
> ...












Ещё фото:
Current News

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

https://www.mod.go.jp/j/press/news/2019/06/20b.html

" Японские силы самообороны обвинили экипажи Ту-95мс в нарушении воздушного пространства в районе о.Окинавы и о.Хатидзёдзима.  "

  

Российские ВВС возобновили дальние вылеты к базам НАТО - Страница 9

----------


## Djoker

> Wednesday 26 June 2019
> 
> RAF Typhoons scrambled twice in one day to intercept Russian military aircraft Royal Air Force (RAF) Typhoon fighter jets operating from Ämari Air Base in Estonia launched twice on Tuesday 25th June to intercept Russian military aircraft flying close to Estonian airspace.
> 
> Typhoons first intercepted a Russian military transport aircraft before later intercepting two Russian Flanker fighters and another military transport aircraft.
> 
> This is a routine mission for the Typhoons conducting NATO enhanced Air Policing, providing reassurance that the UK is working in partnership with Estonia.
> The contacts on both scrambles flew safely and operated in a professional manner throughout the intercept.










Current News

----------


## Djoker

> Finnish Air Force F/A-18s on QRA were scrambled on 15 July to identify Russian Tu-160, A-50 and Su-35 aircraft in international airspace above the Gulf of Finland and the northern part of the Baltic Sea. The airspace of Finland was not violated.








https://twitter.com/FinnishAirForce/...74630392696832

----------


## OKA

"  Министерство обороны Великобритании часто постит фоточки "перехватов" их "Тайфунами" наших самолётов над Балтикой.

    Снимок от 28 июля.     "Тайфун" с номером на киле 319 (ZK319)  пристраивается сбоку к Ил-76МД RF-78810 (с блоками ЛТЦ)

    У "Тайфуна" на киле бейдж "70 лет NATO" (их там четыре таких на базе Амари в Эстонии. Прибыли в апреле с британской авиабазы RAF Coningsby https://www.raf.mod.uk/our-organisat...xi-f-squadron/ )


    Royal Air Force (RAF) Typhoon fighter jets operating from Ämari Air Base in Estonia launched on Sunday 28th July to intercept a Russian IL-76 military transport aircraft that was flying close to Estonian airspace.
    This is a routine NATO mission for the Typhoons which provides reassurance that the UK is here to work in partnership with Estonia.
    The Royal Air Force is deployed on Operation AZOTIZE in Estonia in support of Baltic Air Policing. This is the 14th QRA scramble and intercept since the RAF took over enhanced Air Policing (eAP) from the German Air Force on 3 May 2019 as part of Baltic Air Policing. The UK operates in support of NATO to reassure our allies and is a further demonstration of the UK’s commitment to the security of the region.Welcome to Defence Imagery, where official Royal Navy, Army, RAF, and Ministry of Defence images are available for download. "

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/606831.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.raf.mod.uk/news/articles...tary-aircraft/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 



Наглые твари))

https://youtu.be/ldeqphgemKg

Помнится ракету с самоля "потеряли" в трибалтике))


На форуме кто-то из иноязычных сабжей, давеча радовался гишпанскому авианосцу в балтийских водах.

Морская авиация

Подзабыл, видно, "портнёр" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yybnC4mOUZo

"Награждение испанских солдат "Голубой дивизии" (она же 250-я дивизия испанских добровольцев Вермахта) железными крестами зимой начала 1942 года. 
В это время дивизия находилась под Тихвином, позднее принимала активное участие в блокаде Ленинграда, так что испанские солдаты не менее немцев и финнов виновны в смерти тысяч мирных жителей Ленинграда, в том числе женщин и детей, умерших от голода. "

----------


## PECHKIN

F-16AM ВВС Дании перехватывает Ил-20 ВВС России 30 сентября в международном воздушном пространстве недалеко от дании.

Датский F-16AM несет специальную окраску в честь 800-летия флага страны, которую презентовали в июне этого года.

----------


## алтын

фотки перехвата над Балтикой  от чешских и венгерских Грипенов Су-24МР 49 RF-93601 4-й ораэ, Су-24М 09 RF-12033 4-го мшап , Су-27П 03 RF-91911 689-го миап,  , Су-30СМ 75 RF-34013 4-го мшап.

----------


## алтын

сегодня над Балтикой бельгийцы зафиксировали

----------


## OKA

Обновлены правила применения оружия при охране воздушной границы РФ :

Постановление Правительства Российской Федерации от 22.02.2020 № 201 ∙ Официальное опубликование правовых актов ∙ Официальный интернет-портал правовой информации

В правила вписали дальность обнаружения потенциального нарушителя, при которой авиация и дежурные расчеты на земле приводятся в боевую готовность №1. Для Южного и Восточного военных округов - 100 километров, для остальных 50 километров с сопредельной стороны."

https://rg.ru/2020/02/26/obnovleny-p...ndex.ru%2Fnews

По наводке :

Перехват - Страница 3

----------


## OKA

" Противолодочный самолет Ту-142МЗ и истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31Б в обьективе летчика норвежского истребителя Lockheed Martin F-35A, 07 марта 2020 г."



Целиком пост :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4610590.html


" Лондон. 8 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Истребители дежурных сил британских Королевских ВВС Typhoon ("Тайфун") в субботу поднимались для идентификации и сопровождения двух российских дальних противолодочных самолетов Ту-142, выполнявших полет над Восточной Атлантикой, сообщило министерство обороны Соединенного Королевства.

      По имеющимся данным, российские военные самолеты выполняли полет вблизи юго-запада Ирландии и северо-запада Испании.
     Для обеспечения длительности полетов британских самолетов был задействован самолет-заправщик Voyager ("Вояджер"), добавили в пресс-службе.
     Первоначально британские истребители, поднявшиеся с авиабазы Лоссимут в Шотландии, курсировали в районе Шетландских островов в ожидании подлета к Великобритании российских самолетов. Затем на сопровождение их взяли британские истребители, поднявшиеся с авиабазы Конингсби в английском графстве Линкольншир.
     Отмечается, что за полетом российских самолетов также проследила пара французских перехватчиков.
     Как ранее сообщали в пресс-службе Северного флота РФ, два российских дальних противолодочных самолета Ту-142 в субботу совершили полет над нейтральными водами Баренцева, Норвежского, Северного морей и Атлантического океана.
     "Полеты были выполнены в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства. Воздушный маршрут проходил над нейтральными водами Баренцева, Норвежского, Северного морей и Атлантического океана", - говорилось в поступившем в "Интерфакс" сообщении Северного флота.
     Российские военные сообщили, что лётчики выполнили полёт на максимальную дальность с дозаправкой в воздухе от самолёта-танкера Ил-78 в южной части Норвежского моря.
     По данным Северного флота, полётные задания экипажами Ту-142 были отработаны над водами Иберийской Атлантики (вблизи Испании - ИФ).
     "Продолжительность полета экипажей Ту-142 составила более 15 часов", - говорилось в сообщении Северного флота..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...528368&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

"  Сопровождение противолодочных самолетов Ту-142 ВМФ России истребителями ВВС США в районе Аляски



Плановый полет над нейтральными водами Чукотского моря и моря Бофорта совершили два дальних противолодочных самолета Ту-142 Военно-морского флота России. Об этом РИА Новости сообщили в отделе информационного обеспечения Тихоокеанского флота пресс-службы Восточного военного округа.
Полет продлился около двенадцати часов. Из них примерно четыре российские экипажи провели в компании коллег из США. Истребители F-22 и F-18 американских Военно-воздушных сил сопровождали Ту-142, когда те находились в районе Аляски. Военные строго соблюдали международные правила использования воздушного пространства. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1848471.html

----------


## PECHKIN

Тоже близко к теме

----------


## Avia M

перехват истребителями F 16 вооруженных российских самолетов... :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/WOKPcLdX3TM

----------


## OKA

" 2 истребителя Су-35С ВКС РФ плотно сопровождают американский самолет радиолокационной разведки Е-8 над Восточным Средиземноморьем "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5898446.html

----------


## Д.Срибный

Фотографии перехвата Посейдона российскими Су-35 с сайта 6 флота США:

----------


## OKA



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Недалеко от Аляски.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Бомбардировщик Су-24М Морской авиации ВМФ России над Балтикой.
Фотографировал пилот истребителя Eurofighter Typhoon ВВС Италии.

----------

